# I know it"s a Huffy but... 76 independence 10 speed



## corvairman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys, when i bought my last house I found this bike hanging in the garage, its a (I'm assuming) 1976 Huffy Independence 10 speed bike. To me it looks all original, and still has caps on the end of the axles. The seat is probably the coolest part of the bike. I put air in the tires and rode it, it rides pretty nice, but it does not shift into high gear (simple adjustment). The front tire does not hold air, and the tires are dry rotted, I'm also assuming they are original. There are scratches on the frame and surface rust on the chrome. Has anybody seen these for sale and whats it worth? I googled it and found a couple, but no prices, and none had the seat like I have. it is missing front reflector, and 1 front brake pad. Posting pics and you should be able to see the condition.
Thanks for any help you can give, Chris


----------



## OldRider (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats a nice example of a mid 70s Huffy Roadbike, but I'm sorry to tell you that you won't get rich off that one. I've never seen that seat before, it stands out nicely. Road bikes are suddenly in vogue again where I'm at, I would get 75-100 dollars for it.


----------



## corvairman (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I wasn't thinking it was a big money maker, but didn't want to scrap it either. I was thinking it was a $50 dollar bike so you saying 75 to 100 is good news. Thanks for the info.


----------



## partsguy (May 1, 2011)

Please don't scrap it! I'm sure if you can't use it, someone on Craigslist or in a yard sale maybe will give it a good home. I have a 1977 Huffy Sante Fe 10-speed in similar condition I'm selling now for $45. Except my tires hold air.


----------



## corvairman (May 3, 2011)

By no means am i going to scrap it. I'm too much of a pack rat for that. I was actually thinking of removing the seat (cause i don't want to ruin it), and putting tires on it and riding it. It's not woth a bunch of money, so I might as well enjoy it. Thanks for the replies, and the concerns, and if any of you run across an old Huffy Corvair bike let me know. I had one about 15 years ago, and being young... I sold it, now I'm kicking myself in the teeth.


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2011)

With the internet and more Corvair guys such as yourself (I saw the and figured you knew of the 4 and 2 wheel versions) the Corvair bike is slowly becoming more and more desireable. I think ther eis a Corvair shop in CA with a few on display.


Oh, and whats with "I knows it a huffy..."? Whats wrong with Huffys? They're common, but that must mean they're well built.


----------



## partsguy (May 6, 2011)

If you want an original seat from this era and don't to trash your cool "Spirit of '76" seat, I have a brown Huffy seat from another 10-speed of this vintage in very good condition, I can get pics. It also has a metal seat pan I believe. Made better and I'm sure it will cost less than the chinese junk made today. I have a bit wider Huffy saddle seat in black is you prefer. Spring loaded. Let me know.


----------



## Chisim (Nov 8, 2012)

*Spirit of Independence*

this bike is the exact bike I recieved on my 8th birthday eagle seat white bike color and all would love to buy it ,mine was mistakenly thrown out when my wife cleaned the garage out for me.Whats the chance ?







corvairman said:


> Hi guys, when i bought my last house I found this bike hanging in the garage, its a (I'm assuming) 1976 Huffy Independence 10 speed bike. To me it looks all original, and still has caps on the end of the axles. The seat is probably the coolest part of the bike. I put air in the tires and rode it, it rides pretty nice, but it does not shift into high gear (simple adjustment). The front tire does not hold air, and the tires are dry rotted, I'm also assuming they are original. There are scratches on the frame and surface rust on the chrome. Has anybody seen these for sale and whats it worth? I googled it and found a couple, but no prices, and none had the seat like I have. it is missing front reflector, and 1 front brake pad. Posting pics and you should be able to see the condition.
> Thanks for any help you can give, Chris


----------

